# 8GO sur windows 10 au lieu de 20 go



## runglo (25 Décembre 2019)

bonjour

jai  installe windows 10 via Boot Camp sans aucun problème et très rapidement sur mon MacBook Pro 13 2.3Mhz

alors sur mon mac jai 20go de mémoire, et le problème c'est que une fois windows 10 lance je ne vois dans le gestionnaire des taches que 8go reconnu

alors est ce que cela est normal ou bien windows devrait reconnaître les 20 go??

merci d'avance


----------

